# coconut milk for bulking up?



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

i just stumbled across a website that tells me mixing coconut milk with my protein powder three times a day is gonna put 11 pounds on in a month!! i dont know wether to laugh or leg it down the supermarket! i did a bit of research(also on the net)and found quite a lot about comsuming coconut milk to gain muscle. everything i found sounded good. it was all free advice, there was never anyone trying to sell me anything and 1 author also mentioned soething about training with arni! his name is mike brown, you can read what he has to say about coconut milk here http://www.mikebrownsolutions.com/gain1.htm

anyway i am currently running pct after a superdrol cycle so im thinking what the hell, lets see what happens if i hammer down a few cans of coconut milk a day. this could be very effective at putting on some muscle or it is gonna make me puke and s**t myself in which case you will all get a good laugh! every1s a winner!

if any1 has heard of this before or has even tried it then it would be great to hear from you.

ill let you know what happens


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll put on more than that, I gained 25lbs a month! lol

I wouldn't rush down to the supermarket mate!

Andy


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

could some1 tell me what lol means?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

lol = laugh out loud


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

and once u taste coco nut milk have a bucket ready cos it will not be the only thing goin down the pan lol


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

lol! thanks devilsquest


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Isn't the fat content high on coconut milk?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

well you dont see many fat monkeys but man it makes you hairy


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

well i had some once cos the wife said it was "nice" well the sick all over the floor was "nice" for her 

mann its mingin


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

That was a descent article actually. 3 Pages :S


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

lol but it still makes me sick


----------



## RJ Magnus (Aug 14, 2005)

Being an ecto-morph, i may try this as im stuggling to gain weight


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

an ecto-morph, thats when your naturally skinny like me isnt it! went to tescos to get some, only had some cheap stuff that was only about 50% coconut. the rest was guar gum and s**t like that. they assured me they will have the good s**t(amoy!) in tomorrow. will let you know if i puke!


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

i didnt realise if you type sh#t it gets changed to poo! lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Did you not see the post zxr9ras posted. Something about not allowing swear words.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

well i did but it didnt really make sense until now!


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

It will just make you fat.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

well i found a way of drinking it without being sick. why are you so sure it will make you fat mr nice? have you tried it before or is it because the word "fat" was mentioned?


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Try reading the nutritional lable of coconut milk yes you will see how much FAT it contains and how much of that FAT is SATUREATED FAT need I say more Kruz. If your want to eat fat go to macdonalds it tastes better and go supersize bro.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

i cant tell you how much of the fat is saturated(not SATUREATED) because it doesn't say on the label(not lable). anyway you should read this quote from a dietician about the fat in coconut milk and it might explain why it has been used by some people who want to put on mass( not fat). things aren't always as straight forward as you think!

If you are concerned about the saturated fat content in coconut milk, know that this saturated fat has been shown in many independent studies to be a good saturated fat, easily metabolized to give your body quick energy. Contrary to popular myth, it does not transform into bad cholesterol to clog up arteries. In fact, cultures around the world that depend on coconut as their main source of fat have been found to be free of heart disease. The principle fatty acid in coconut milk is lauric acid, which is the same fat found in abundance in mother's milk and is known to promote normal brain development and contribute to healthy bones. It also has important anti-carcinogenic and anti-pathogenic properties and is less likely to cause weight gain than polyunsaturated oils.

The potent anti-viral, anti-fungal and anti-microbial effects of coconut oil have implicated it in the treatment of both AIDS and candida. Whatever bad things you may have heard or read about coconut milk have not stood up to scrutiny by unbiased food scientists; however, the goodness of coconut milk has not been given equal press because of intensive lobbying against it by the powerful vegetable oil industry. Southeast Asians, meanwhile, have been staying healthy for generations with coconut an integral part of their diet


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

yes there is a label unless your are chatting about fresh coconuts, second what studies? 3rd look into saturated fat there is no such thing as good saturated fat. 4th the Southeast Asians dont gorge on coconut milk all the time everyday to try and put on some mass. If you want to put on some mass try somthing high in protien high in carbs with some healty fat and not bundles of satureated fat. Glad to help you out bro.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

yes there is a label but it doesn't state the % of saturated fat. just the fat content. i just looked into saturated fat and there are good ones. they are called medium chain di-glycerides ( MCT's ). heard of them now! just google coconut milk saturated fat studies and there is plenty to read from qualified professionals about how the fats in coconuts are beneficial not harmful. enjoy!


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Just wrote somthung but it got deleted here goes again. Yes there is a lable unless your talking about fresh coconuts 2nd what studies. 3rd there is no such thing as good saturated fat. 4th the Southeast Asians dont gorge on coconut milk all the time every day to put mass on. If you want to add mass eat lots of protien lots of carbs some fat add epas olive oil mcts ect eat low saturated fat stay healthy bro.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.coconut-connections.com/research.htm

Read it and make up your own mind. Personally I'm not about to run to the supermarket


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

http://members.efn.org/~raypeat/coconut.rtf


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

some good links young gun. yeah there is loads out there about the benifits of coconut milk in your diet. the reason i started this thread is becuase of the articles i have seen on the net from trainers that have used it successfully in body builders diets. ok, it may be a practical joke or a scam to boost the coconut industry, but i doubt it. all you need is to do some research and have an open mind to try new things.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Whats happening my reply seems to keep dissapearing? Yes coconut milk dose have a lable unless your talking abouy fresh coconuts. 2nd theres no such thing as good saturated fat. 3rd what studies? 4th The Southeast Asians dont gorge on coconut milk all the time everyday to put on some mass. To put on mass try eating lots of carbs and protien with some fat good healthy fat mcts olive oil epa ect leave loads of saturated fat out of your diet bro.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

So you think coconut milk is goining to be the new wonder supplerment to make you put on some mass and take the bodybuilding world by storm? Do everyone a favoure and stop arguing about silly coconut milk, make threads we can relate to and use your advice,- cant see everyone running to the shops to buy coconut milk to put on some mass bro.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Agree to disagree i think here

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

ok bro sensible.


----------

